# MI Meetup April 2 or 3?



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Would love too! Especially since it is supposed to be so nice. but not a good weekend for us. But we do plan on being able to make it a few times this summer.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Too bad! We live in Grand Blanc so we are basically neighbors  Let me know if you ever want to meet up. Cooper and Winston love having other friendly dogs to play with (especially goldens)


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

I can do tomorrow (the 2nd) in the morning. We are going to the Piston game, so that takes up the evening. It is a hard weekend because of the holiday. Saturday, possibly after 1pm.
Most weekends are easy to make it out, and even during the week.

Just let me know, since we are only a few miles away...chances are, we have seen eachother there before and didn't even realize it.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We will be there probably around 1030 tomorrow (Friday) morning. The weather is supposed to be great! Hope to see you if you can make it. We have 2 goldens, Cooper and Winston, so it's hard to miss us


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I would love to but it's a 2 hour drive for me, and Murphy wouldn't last in the truck that long :bowl:


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, 10:30. I can do that for about an hour. It will just be my 5 year old, Whiskey and me. My boxer is too much to handle along with Whiskey by myself...see you tomorrow.

By the way, my name is Kirsten.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We just got home from the dog park and have lots of pictures! We ended up leaving around noon and then ran some errands and went back. Cooper and Winston had so much fun- they got to play with Whiskey in the morning and Cooper's brother and sister in the afternoon.
Such a golden day!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

For some reason it will only let me post a few pics at a time. Im going to copy them to photobucket in a bit and then post the link


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

More pictures...


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

A few of Cooper and Winston with Cooper's brother, Ryder, and sister, Shiloh


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time! It was a gorgeous day for it. but some of us had to work.

We'd love to get together sometime, I live in the Bristol & Center road area. so we will have to make a point of it on a nice day.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a fun morning. And I was so surprised to find out that Winston and Whiskey are half brothers, you could definitely see the resemblance. Let me know any time that you guys will be down here and we will try and meet up with you!


----------

